# Abu Ambassadeur 521 XLT Plus.... anyone ever own one of these?



## TheSonicMarauder

I picked one up from Marks Bait and Tackle to use for flippin jigs cause it had the switch and i actually am starting to like it alot.... its not bad for an older reel... still pretty smooth and quiet... spins freely with ease too.


anyone had any good/bad experiences with these?


----------



## Ken G

I have two of them around here somewhere. I probably bought them between 1988 and 1990. Thanks for reminding me how old I'm getting. I don't think I ever used the 'flipping' feature but I did like the way they casted and I liked the thumb bar and left handed retrieve. I even have, or at least had, some spare spools that came with them. And before anyone asks, no I won't part with the reels or spools. 

If you need a copy of the manual I'll look around and see if I can find one I can photocopy.


----------



## fishdealer04

I dont have that model, but I do have the 2005lp and it has the flipping switch and love it. All I use are Abu reels from spinning to casting and I have never been dissapointed in their work.


----------



## Reel Thing

I have several that I still use 
I think these acually had a life time warranty on them if you bought them at the right time
I still have the boxes and parts list if you ever need a number
good carefree reel
Geowol


----------



## TheSonicMarauder

heh sweet..... i had mine out in the back yard casting it earlier today..... casted nicely even in the cold.... a buddy of mine gave me some spare spools so thats cool............ made some nice streaks in the snow ... wish this stuff would melt so i can see how it handles some fish


----------

